# OTA on 211?



## show (Apr 8, 2006)

On the 811 when you search for local channels it gives you digital and analog channels
but on the 211 it just gives you digital does anyone know how to get the analog channels? My fox network does not come in on digital.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The 211 doesn't have an NTSC (analog) tuner. Neither does the 622. 

And welcome! :welcome:


----------



## show (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. But that stinks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most analog stations in most markets are carried by E* via the satellite. Subscribe to locals and not only will you get EPG data for the OTA digital channels you get, but you will also get your locals via satellite.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Most analog stations are not going to be analog for much longer anyway.


----------



## show (Apr 8, 2006)

Yea but by the time that happens all the channels will have to broadcast at full power and then I will have no proublem getting it. It comes in now @ 60% and 7 outhers I get @ 90 to 100%. Fox is not broadcasting @ full power yet.


----------



## grainger1 (Mar 9, 2006)

show said:


> On the 811 when you search for local channels it gives you digital and analog channels
> but on the 211 it just gives you digital does anyone know how to get the analog channels? My fox network does not come in on digital.


Were you able to get FOX in digital with your 811? I was but when I switched to the 211 and scanned for locals in digital it picked up the same 12 local digital channels but would not stay locked on FOX like the 811 did.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with the 211. All local digital channels come in great but I can't get a lock on the local FOX channel. I spoke to the chief engineer at the local FOX station and he can't understand why I can't get the channel. Personally, I think it's another 211 software bug; or, possibly DN is a liberal far left Democratic company who is anti FOX network?


----------



## show (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes but not very strong. Now I lost sound on ABC about two days ago. And it has not returned..


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

I just hook mine up today I get uper 60's on some stations. Does it jump into HD when they broadcast HD with 211?


----------

